# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Cassanga [Δώρα Π]

## JIMMARG75

το ΔΩΡΑ Π.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Δώρα Π όταν περνούσε 2ετία στου Παναγιωτάκη στις 17/10/2006. τώρα είναι αραγμένη πάνω απο 1 χρόνο στο Καματερό.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΔΩΡΑ Π 01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δώρα Π μόνιμα πλέον αραγμένο στο Καματερό - Σαλαμίνας. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της κλασικης παντόφλας :Wink: .

ΔΩΡΑ Π 01 07-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Δώρα Π αφού έχει ονομαστή Cassanga και έτσι έχει παραμείνει στο Καματερό εδώ και 3 σχεδόν χρόνια παρατημένο, με τους αέρηδες και τα κτυπήματα, άρχισε να .....τρώει το μόλο. 

ΔΩΡΑ Π 43 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Πραγματικά κρίμα.. Τι χρονολογίας είναι;

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι κατασκευής 1974. Μόνο αυτό μου είχαν πεί και δεν ξέρανε άλλα στοιχεία, αλλά θα μάθω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως ειναι κριμα να φευγουν οι παντοφλες στα 35 ετη.Αφου το 90% ειναι μετασκευασμενες, ουσιαστικα κρατανε ενα μικρο σχετικα ποσοστο της αρχικης τους δομης, και εχουν αρκετες, αλλαγμενες τις μηχανες ή και προεθετες και κανουν ταξιδια σε αρκετα ησυχα και προασπισμενα μερη τι νοημα ειχει η35ετια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΔΩΡΑ Π_ έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1974_ στο ναυπηγείο _"ΝΑΥΣ" - Αφοί Φιλίππου_ στο Πέραμα, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4697_ και _IMO 7392488_. Έφερε από κατασκευής του έως και τον Μάιο του 2011 το όνομα _ΔΩΡΑ Π_. 

_Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία φίλε Γιώργο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Συνεχίζω με το φωτογραφικό θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή (πρώην Κορωναίου) και τον ευχαριστώ που με άφησε να σας τον παρουσιάσω. 
Μετά απο 20 χρόνια δουλειάς (όπως μας ανέφερε ο φίλος Γιώργος σε προηγούμενο ποστ....κατασκευής 1974) στο Δώρα Π ήλθε η ώρα για επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση. Που αλλού μπορούσε να γίνει ......μα φυσικά στο μέτρ ........υψηλής κοπτική-ραπτικής, τον Γιώργο Φραντζή.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν ο πρώτος που έκανε ταυτόχρονα διαπλάτυνση και επιμήκυνση.
Όπως βλέπετε στη φωτο το άνω deck έχει κοπή και γίνετε η διαπλάτυνση, αλλά και δεξιά φαίνετε ο διάδρομος των επιβατών κομένος για την επιμήκυνση. Η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη το 1994-95. Τότε το Πέραμα ήταν σαν μία ατελείωτη - πολύβουη μυρμηγκοφωλιά και τώρα........... δεν υπάρχει ψυχή και μαραζώνει. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα.
Για όλους εσας τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΔΩΡΑ Π 47 1995.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πρωτη φορα δημοσιευεται φωτογραφια διαπλατυνσης πλοιου!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το "στοιχειωμένο" πλοίο του Καματερού (επί τέσσερα σχεδόν χρόνια αμετακίνητο στο παντοφλοπάζαρο της Σαλαμίνας), έδωσε χθες σημάδια ύπαρξης. Εξέπεμπε για αρκετή ώρα σήμα στο σύστημα AIS, ως _CASSANGA_ βέβαια και με σημαία Παναμά.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Συνεχίζω με το φωτογραφικό θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή (πρώην Κορωναίου) και τον ευχαριστώ που με άφησε να σας τον παρουσιάσω. 
> Μετά απο 20 χρόνια δουλειάς (όπως μας ανέφερε ο φίλος Γιώργος σε προηγούμενο ποστ....κατασκευής 1974) στο Δώρα Π ήλθε η ώρα για επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση. Που αλλού μπορούσε να γίνει ......μα φυσικά στο μέτρ ........υψηλής κοπτική-ραπτικής, τον Γιώργο Φραντζή.
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν ο πρώτος που έκανε ταυτόχρονα διαπλάτυνση και επιμήκυνση.
> Όπως βλέπετε στη φωτο το άνω deck έχει κοπή και γίνετε η διαπλάτυνση, αλλά και δεξιά φαίνετε ο διάδρομος των επιβατών κομένος για την επιμήκυνση. Η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη το 1994-95. Τότε το Πέραμα ήταν σαν μία ατελείωτη - πολύβουη μυρμηγκοφωλιά και τώρα........... δεν υπάρχει ψυχή και μαραζώνει. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα.
> Για όλους εσας τους φίλους των ανοικτών.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144335


Τελεια φωτογραφια.Εχω μια απορια ομως. Η αριστερη παντοφλα ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιος πως ειναι ο Ιωαννης 2 του αργοσαρωνικου που δεχεται ακριβως τη τελευταια του μετασκευη επιμυκηνσης και χτισιματος-διπλασιασμος σαλονιου. Βεβαια αυτο εγινε το 1988 οποτε η κανω λαθος, η δεν γινεται εκεινη τη στιγμη η μετασκευη και ειναι ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ παρ οτι οι λαμαρινες φαινονται καινουριες, η η φωτο εχει τραβηχτει παλιοτερα. Περιμενω τα φωτα σας!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από όσα γνωρίζω και μου έχει πει προσωπικά ο Παντελής _(pantelis2009)_, οι πράγματι πολύτιμες φωτογραφίες που είχε βρει στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή δεν ήταν ταξινομημένες χρονολογικά, οι περισσότερες μάλιστα χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο που να αποδεικνύει την χρονολογία λήψης τους. Να θυμίσω εδώ, ότι κάποιες άλλες φωτό που είχε ανεβάσει από τον _"φωτογραφικό θησαυρό του Γιώργου Φραντζή"_ μπορέσαμε και τις τοποθετήσαμε χρονολογικά βάσει δικών μας στοιχείων. Στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση με την φωτό από την μετασκευή του _ΔΩΡΑ Π_, η χρονολογία 1994-95 που ανέφερε ο Παντελής μπορεί να αναγραφόταν πρόχειρα στο πίσω μέρος της, ή να ρώτησε τον κ. Φραντζή και να του έδωσε εκείνος την χρονολογία (σωστά ή λανθασμένα, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουν περάσει και τόσα χρόνια).

Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πάντως, είναι πολύ πιθανόν φίλε _PIANOMAN_ να έχεις δίκιο και η φωτό από την μετασκευή να είναι πράγματι από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας _"80_. Σε αυτό συνηγορεί και η αναφορά αλλαγής του τονάζ στο _ΔΩΡΑ Π_ τον Σεπτέμβριο _1989_ που βρίσκουμε στο equasis :




> Gross tonnage :
> 625
> *(since 01/09/1989)*

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Από όσα γνωρίζω και μου έχει πει προσωπικά ο Παντελής _(pantelis2009)_, οι πράγματι πολύτιμες φωτογραφίες που είχε βρει στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή δεν ήταν ταξινομημένες χρονολογικά, οι περισσότερες μάλιστα χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο που να αποδεικνύει την χρονολογία λήψης τους. Να θυμίσω εδώ, ότι κάποιες άλλες φωτό που είχε ανεβάσει από τον _"φωτογραφικό θησαυρό του Γιώργου Φραντζή"_ μπορέσαμε και τις τοποθετήσαμε χρονολογικά βάσει δικών μας στοιχείων. Στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση με την φωτό από την μετασκευή του _ΔΩΡΑ Π_, η χρονολογία 1994-95 που ανέφερε ο Παντελής μπορεί να αναγραφόταν πρόχειρα στο πίσω μέρος της, ή να ρώτησε τον κ. Φραντζή και να του έδωσε εκείνος την χρονολογία (σωστά ή λανθασμένα, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουν περάσει και τόσα χρόνια).
> 
> Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πάντως, είναι πολύ πιθανόν φίλε _PIANOMAN_ να έχεις δίκιο και η φωτό από την μετασκευή να είναι πράγματι από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας _"80_. Σε αυτό συνηγορεί και η αναφορά αλλαγής του τονάζ στο _ΔΩΡΑ Π_ τον Σεπτέμβριο _1989_ που βρίσκουμε στο equasis :


Ευχαριστω για τη πληροφορια. Συγκρινα τη δεξια μπαντα του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ και ειναι σιγουρα το πλοιο που βλεπουμε εδω, με ορατη τη μετασκευη που δεχτηκε.Το πλοιο τοτε ειχε λειψει λιγους μηνες απο τη γραμμη. Ηταν 1987 η 88. Πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ σοβαρα στοιχεια για τη χρονολογια της φωτογραφιας.Ελπιζω να βαηθησα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Cassanga https://www.flickr.com/photos/100535...dZCYDo-dZxyJe/

Αμφιτριτη.jpgCassanga.jpg
Dimitris Constantinou

----------


## leo85

Ακούστηκε ότι ετοιμάζεται για πώληση,ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και θα ξανά ταξιδέψει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ακούστηκε ότι ετοιμάζεται για πώληση...............


Τίποτα επιβεβαιωμένο μέχρι στιγμής, μόνη θετική εξέλιξη η απομάκρυνση μετά από πολύ καιρό του .....πωλητηρίου (FOR SALE - SE VENDE - Κινητό : ..........) που υπήρχε φάτσα στην πρόσθετη εσωτερική πόρτα του γκαράζ (!!!!!).

----------


## SteliosK

*Cassanga* 
19/04/2014

DSC_0436.jpg DSC_0439.jpg DSC_0442.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλες δύο φωτο "από το θησαυρό του φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή" από το Δώρα Π. Τώρα πότε έγιναν οι εργασίες........
Μία από πάνω και μία από πλάγια. Για όλους εσάς τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΔΩΡΑ Π 50 1995.jpg ΔΩΡΑ Π 52 1995.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα χρειάστηκε να περάσω Πέραμα για κάποια δουλειά μου. Περνώντας με τη βενζίνα από το Καματερό κάτι μου έλειπε.
Μετά συνειδητοποίησα ...............ότι έλλειπε το Cassanga. Που είναι λέω το Cassanga οεο. Με 2 τηλέφωνα το θέμα λύθηκε. 
Το πλοίο έφυγε εχθές από το Καματερό και είναι στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για συντήρηση, γιατί μάλλον φεύγει για Αφρική. 
Περισσότερα όταν πάω από εκεί .......και μάθω. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να είναι καλά ο φίλος Αδριανός που ήλθε και πήγαμε μαζί για φωτογραφίες. Έτσι μπόρεσα και ανέβηκα-φωτογράφισα το Cassanga (e.x. Δώρα Π) από γέφυρα έως μηχανοστάσιο. Το τι μύδια είχε επάνω του λόγο τις 5χρονης ακινησίας του ....δεν λέγετε. Βέβαια και γω τα είδα .....κάτω, αφού του είχαν κάνει υδροβολή. Την ώρα που έφυγα θα ξεκινούσε το συνεργείο το μινιάρισμα.  
Ας δούμε λοιπόν 2 φωτο από το *3πρόπελο- 3τίμονο* πλοίο. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες εσωτερικές.
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. 

ΔΩΡΑ Π 57 04-10-2014.jpg ΔΩΡΑ Π 64 04-10-2014.jpg
Η πληροφορίες λένε για Δυτική Αφρική πιο κάτω από Αγκόλα. Αν μάθω κάτι περισσότερο τα ξανά λέμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το τι μύδια είχε επάνω του λόγο τις 5χρονης ακινησίας του ....δεν λέγετε.


Τα μύδια λες Παντελή ??? Εγώ παραξενεύτηκα που κατάφεραν και το μετακινήσανε, πίστευα πως θα είχε γίνει ένα με τον βυθό, θα είχε βγάλει ....ρίζες. Ούτε ένα, ούτε δύο, πέντε ολάκερα χρόνια ήταν στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο, κόντευε πιά να γίνει το μνημείο της .....αφανούς παντόφλας.

----------


## andria salamis

Καλώς σας βρίσκω,αγαπητέ φιλε παντελη,και ολη την παρέα σας. Ομορφες φωτογραφίες

----------


## andria salamis

Επειδή είμαι καινούργιος ξεχασα και τη φωτογραφία από το μπαρ,

DSC_1285.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το παλικάρι τ' όμορφο που φαίνεται αριστερά ποιός είναι ??? Ο μπάρμαν ή μήπως ο καπετάνιος ???

----------


## andria salamis

Ειναι μεσα σε ολα,τον βρηκα μεσα σε καρναγιο,και κανουμε καλη παρεα

----------


## leo85

> Ειναι μεσα σε ολα,τον βρηκα μεσα σε καρναγιο,και κανουμε καλη παρεα


Καλωσόρισες στη θαλασσινή παρέα του nautilia.gr φίλε andria-ne. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε την κλασική γέφυρα του Cassanga (e.x Δώρα Π) με όλα τα καλούδια της εποχής.

ΔΩΡΑ Π 75 04-10-2014.jpg ΔΩΡΑ Π 76 04-10-2014.jpg ΔΩΡΑ Π 77 04-10-2014.jpg
και σαν bonus το μαγνητικό τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με το μηχανοστάσιο. Δεν πιστεύω να έχετε παράπονο για τα καλούδια που σας δείχνω.

ΔΩΡΑ Π 73 04-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

[QUOTE=leo85;539106]Καλωσόρισες στη θαλασσινή παρέα του nautilia.gr φίλε andria-ne. :Fat: [/QU

ευχαριστώ πολυ φιλε μου,κάλος σας βρήκα,εσας και ολους τους ταξιδευτές του ναυτιλία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Cassanga τελείωσε με τις εργασίες που είχε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και επέστρεψε στο Καματερό,..... βαμμένο σιέλ. 
Φωτο αύριο.  :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση. panteli 2009  εγω εβγαλα μια φωτο το απογευμα,που εφευγα.

DSCN9868.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι διακρίνεται γραμμένο στην πλώρη, όχι όμως καθαρά. Να υποθέσω ότι το όνομα (CASSANGA) παρέμεινε το ίδιο ???

----------


## andria salamis

Κάτι διακρίνεται γραμμένο στην πλώρη, όχι όμως καθαρά. Να υποθέσω ότι το όνομα (CASSANGA) παρέμεινε το ίδιο ???

Ναι  δεν άλλαξε όνομα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να και η απόδειξη. Τώρα γιατί κάνανε λευκό περίγραμμα και πιο σκούρα τα γράμματα.............

ΔΩΡΑ Π 120 15-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά το όνομα βάφτηκε σκούρο μπλε, ενώ βάφτηκε σιέλ και το κομμάτι πάνω από τη γέφυρα. Δεν ξέρω αν είχατε παρατηρήσει στη φωτο του φίλου Ανδριανού (andria salamis), έχουν ετοιμάσει και τις εξαγωγές καυσαερίων.
Και μία σημερινή για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΔΩΡΑ Π 122 17-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Cassanga (e.x Δώρα Π) παραμένει στο Καματερό χωρίς καμία κίνηση επάνω του και χωρίς σημαία.
Ας δούμε το τριπρόπελο πλοίο όταν είχε βγει για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Αυτό που είδα είναι ότι οι δύο ακριανές προπέλες είναι με τρία πτερύγια, ενώ η μεσαία με τέσσερα. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΔΩΡΑ Π 62 04-10-2014.jpg ΔΩΡΑ Π 63 04-10-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μακάρι το πλοίο να βρήκε τελικά αγοραστή και να μπορέσει να ξαναδουλέψει έστω και μακριά, στο εξωτερικό, αντί να σκουριάζει στο Καματερό.

Προσωπικά όμως δεν θα μου κάνει καμία απολύτως εντύπωση αν τελικά αποδειχτεί ότι όλος αυτός ο καλωπισμός και τα φρεσκαρίσματα δεν έγιναν γιατί βρέθηκε αγοραστής αλλά για το μήπως και μπας και επιτέλους βρεθεί !!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ούτε φωνή, μήδε ...ακρόαση, και ουδεμία απολύτως κίνηση.

Τρεις μήνες μετά την .....αναζωπύρωση των ελπίδων πώλησης του (βαψίματα, φρεσκαρίσματα κλπ.) το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο Καματερό και να ξανα-ματα-συγκεντρώνει στα ύφαλα του όλο το ζωικό θαλάσσιο βασίλειο που είχε αποχωριστεί με τον -αναπάντεχο- δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## giorgos....

Το CASSANGA παραμένει ακόμα στην ίδια θέση. 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2014.
Cassanga.jpg

----------


## sotos89

το αγαπημένο μας Cassanga έδωσε σήμερα σήμα απο το Καματερο που βρίσκεται πολύ καιρό παρόπλισμενο και στον προορισμό του αναγράφει....RIO ANTIRRIO???????.Βρε μπας και σκέφτονται να το ξαναβάλουν αφού δεν μπόρουν να το πουλήσουν και αφού δεν ισχυέι η 35αετία?Παντος χλωμό το βλέπω!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατά _τεραστία_ σύμπτωση, χθες που ήμουν Σαλαμίνα, αυτό ακριβώς είπα στον Παντελή -μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου- όταν περάσαμε μπροστά από το πλοίο : _"Βρε λες μετά το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ και την κατάργηση της 35ετίας, και από την στιγμή που πουλήθηκαν τόσα αμφίπλωρα στο εξωτερικό, να ξαναδούμε το ΔΩΡΑ Π στο Ρίο ??? Απίθανο θα 'ναι ???"_ 

Σίγουρα δεν είναι απίθανο, αλλά ωστόσο το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο, και λόγω του μακρέστατου - πολυετούς παροπλισμού του, αλλά και λόγω της γραφειοκρατίας που θα υπάρξει, μιας και ουσιαστικά ανήκει σε ξένη εταιρεία, πρέπει να ξαναμετονομαστεί και να επανέλθει στην Ελληνική σημαία μιας και τώρα φέρει σημαία Παναμά.

Αλλά όπως είπαμε, τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται.......

Σημ. Ο προορισμός "Ρίο - Αντίρριο" μπορεί να έχει παραμείνει ξεχασμένος στην συσκευή του πλοίου από τότε που ήταν ακόμα ενεργό στο Ρίο, πριν χρόνια δηλαδή.

----------


## sotos89

φιλε γιώργο για ένα ειμαι σίγουρος!Οταν ξαναείχε δώσει σήμα στο AIS πρίν πολύ καίρο δεν αναγράφεταν τιποτα στον προόρισμο του.Απλώς τώρα που το ξάναείδα να εκπέμπει και να αναγράφει προορισμο το Ριο-Αντιρριο παρά καποια πολη της Αφρικής ξαφνίαστηκα.Πάντος οπώς λες κι εσύ θα εχει προβλήματα με τη γραφειοκρατία αφου εχέι άλλο ονόμα και ανήκει σε κάποια εταιρεία (Πιθανολογώ στην Αφρική γιατί ακούγεται οικείο και με το Κansala της πρώην Σοφίας π ).Αλλά αυτή η εταιρεία δεν ασχοληθηκε με το πλοίο που θεωρητικά της ανήκει? ή μόνον στα χαρτία έμειναν η μήπως ακυρώθηκε η πώλησή του και του έμεινε το όνομα?Πάντως σε ηλικία 40+ έτων και με τόσο καίρο παροπλισμένο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται.Απο την άλλη απο το να κάθεται παροπλισμένο ενώ έχει το δικαίωμα να δουλέψει γιατί να μην το επιδιώξει???

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο ξέχασες να γράψεις ότι προχθές που περάσαμε ήταν ανοικτή και η πόρτα στη γέφυρα. 
Πριν κανένα μήνα περίπου που είχα ρωτήσει κάτι γνωστούς για το πλοίο, μου είχαν πει ότι έχει κολλήσει το θέμα με τη γραφειοκρατία, .......λες να τελειώσανε με τα χαρτιά και να του κουνήσουμε .....το μαντήλι!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εκτός από το AIS που δίνει συνέχεια το στίγμα του όπως μας είπε και ο φίλος sotos89, πλέον είναι επάνω του και μερικοί ........... μελαχρινοί-μαύροι τύποι. Νομίζω ότι σύντομα θα μας κουνήσει το μαντήλι.

----------


## sotos89

Ακριβώς Παντελή !Σχεδόν ολη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας δίνει σήμα .Μάλιστα έχει αλλάξει και το τελευταίο προορισμό του και αναγράφει  PEIRAEUS.Λογικά σε λίγο θα μας αφήσει και αυτό προς κάποια χώρα της Αφρικής πιθανολογώ....ευτυχώς για το πλοίο που είχε καταδικαστεί σε 5 χρόνια ακινησίας!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εχθές και σήμερα οι γεννήτριες του πλοίου δούλευαν και το πλήρωμα έκανε διάφορες εργασίες (ματσακόνι, βαψίματα).
Οι πληροφορίες μιλάνε για πάρα πολύ ....χαρτούρα, προφανώς γιατί είχε αλλάξει 1-2 εταιρείες και ότι σύντομα θα πάει στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ ή στο ΝΜΔ για να του σφραγίσουν και τον καταπέλτη. Σε καμιά 20αρια μέρες λένε ότι θα φύγει για το εξωτερικό. 
Μένει να δούμε αν θα βγουν αληθινές οι πληροφορίες μου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΔΩΡΑ Π*  απο εδω http://volida-volida.blogspot.com/20...post_3669.html

Δωρα Π..jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γειά σου Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου. Αν και άδειο ......ποιος ξέρει γιατί...........πήγαινε φουλ.

----------


## sotos89

Aυτή η φωτογραφία ειναι λογικά τραβηγμένη πανω απο τη γέφυρα.ή μπορεί Παντελή να πήγαιγε να πιάσει δουλέια η να σχόλαγε.σε άλλες περιπτώσεις εχουν εστω και ελάχιστο κόσμο πάνω

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Cassanga έφυγε από το Καματερό εχθές και έχει πάει στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ στη μεριά που δένουν τα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως τα λέει ο Παντελής. Το πλοίο που επί μία εξαετία σχεδόν ...στοίχειωνε (ή αν προτιμάτε ομόρφαινε) την προβλήτα στο Καματερό, βρίσκεται πλέον στο Πέραμα. Να δούμε πότε θα φύγει για το εξωτερικό, και το σημαντικότερο, τι πορεία θα ακολουθήσει..... Για δυτική (το πιθανότερο) ή για ανατολική Αφρική ???

IMG_0104.jpg__IMG_0116.jpg__IMG_0126.jpg
_Πέραμα - 23 Μαίου 2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ενώ στις 23/05 ο καταπέλτης ήταν ανοικτός (όπως δείχνει και ο Γιώργος) στις 03/06 ήταν σηκωμένος. Για να δούμε πότε θα ...........τελειώσει με τις εργασίες και τα χαρτιά.

ΔΩΡΑ Π 131 23-05-2015.jpg ΔΩΡΑ Π 133 03-06-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Aυτό το .....βαπόρι δεν παίζεται με τίποτα !!!!! Θα φύγει κάααααααααποια στιγμή για το εξωτερικό, θα το λέμε, και κανείς δεν θα το πιστεύει.

Προς το παρόν εξακολουθεί να παραμένει πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα του Περάματος, έχοντας συμπληρώσει σχεδόν πενήντα ημέρες παρουσίας του εκεί. Ο καταπέλτης ......έκλεισε και ξανάνοιξε πολλές φορές όλο αυτό το διάστημα, και προχθές πέτυχα έναν μαυρούκο να βάζει πινελιές κάπου εκεί μπροστά. Να παρατηρήσουμε τον μηχανισμό ασφαλείας του καταπέλτη που έχει τοποθετηθεί, τα πολλά συρματόσχοινα και .....αλυσίδες, όλα φυσικά για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.

IMG_0049.jpg__IMG_0049_.jpg
_Πέραμα - 07/07/2015_

----------


## sotos89

Το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται στη ραδα του Πειραια.Λετε να βγηκε για καποιο δοκιμαστικο ή θα μας κουνησει το μαντηλι πολυ συντομα??

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε sotos89. Εδώ και 4-5 μέρες είναι στη ράδα και ......ποιος ξέρει τη περιμένει!!!!!! Πάντως σύντομα θα ...το χάσουμε και αυτό. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές πάνω από το Έλενα Φ ανοικτά από την Αταλάντη που βρίσκετε την ώρα που επέστρεφα Σαλαμίνα.
Δυστυχώς υπήρχε κίνηση στο πέρασμα και δεν είναι πολύ καθαρή!!!!!!

ΔΩΡΑ Π 138 27-07-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δίπλα στο πλοίο βρίσκεται το εφοδιαστικό Aegean Rose, οπότε πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα αναχωρήσει για τα ....Ξένα.

----------


## sotos89

Ετσι ακριβώς ειναι φίλε Παντελή σήμερα αυριο μαλλον θα βάλει πλώρη-μάλλον για καποια χώρα της Αφρικής (αγνωστο που).Μου φαίνεται θα φύγει αυτοδύναμο χωρίς τη συνοδεία καποιου ρυμουλκού.Ευχομαι να ειναι καλοτάξιδο και ελπίζω να δίνει στίγματα στο AIS να δούμε που τελικά θα καταλήξει γιατι  εαν περιμεναμε φωτογραφιες απο Αφρική.............θα καναμε πάρα πολύ καιρο να το δούμε....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρώτος προορισμός του πλοίου το Οράν στην Αλγερία. Και λέω πρώτος προορισμός, διότι δεν πιστεύω να αγοράστηκε για να δουλέψει στην Αλγερία. 

Κατά τα άλλα, το ότι θα έφευγε αυτοδύναμο ήταν βέβαιο εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Καλό του ταξίδι και θα το παρακολουθούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Cassanga με 6,3 knots βρίσκετε πλέον στο Νότιο Ανατολικό μέρος της Σικελίας. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.
Παρακαλώ τους mond να το μεταφέρουν στα Ξένα ανοικτού τύπου.

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα βρισκεται ανοιχτα στο ΑΛΓΕΡΙ. Εχει αλλαξει στο ΑΙΣ ο λιμενας προορισμου TANGIER με αφιξη στις 8/8. Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προφανώς διαπίστωσαν ότι οι προμήθειες και τα καύσιμα τους βγάζουν μέχρι την Ταγγέρη στο Μαρόκο, και έτσι συνεχίζουν. Λιμάνι ενδιάμεσος σταθμός και για άλλες παντόφλες μας στο παρελθόν, πριν "στρίψουν αριστερά" και πάρουν τον "κατήφορο" δίπλα στα παράλια της δυτικής Αφρικής.

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε πριν λιγο και εδεσε στο εμπορικο λιμανι της ΤΑΓΓΕΡΗΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εφθασε πριν λιγο και εδεσε στο εμπορικο λιμανι της ΤΑΓΓΕΡΗΣ.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ....εμπορικό λιμάνι ....όπως λες, αλλά είναι ανατολικότερα από την Ταγγέρη κοντά στην πόλη Eddalya και πλέον έχει φύγει και από κει πηγαίνοντας Βόρεια ....σαν να πηγαίνει προς στη Algecira της Ισπανίας και στο AIS του γράφει πλέον Cape Verde. Καλή συνέχεια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## dionisos

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ....εμπορικό λιμάνι ....όπως λες, αλλά είναι ανατολικότερα από την Ταγγέρη κοντά στην πόλη Eddalya και πλέον έχει φύγει και από κει πηγαίνοντας Βόρεια ....σαν να πηγαίνει προς στη Algecira της Ισπανίας και στο AIS του γράφει πλέον Cape Verde. Καλή συνέχεια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο.


 Φιλε Παντελη το λιμανι αυτο χρησιμοποιηται για τα πλοια CONTAINER και ειναι καινουργιο λιμανι απ'οσο γνωριζω. Το παλιο λιμανι χρησιμοποιηται για τα ταχυπλοα και υπαρχει και αλλο που χρησιμοποιηται απο τα κρουαζεροπλοια και τα επιβατηγα. Γι'αυτο το λιμανι αυτο ονομαζεται TAGGER MED. Εαν κανω λαθος μπορει καποιος να με διορθωσει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....αλλά είναι ανατολικότερα από την Ταγγέρη κοντά στην πόλη Eddalya και πλέον έχει φύγει και από κει πηγαίνοντας Βόρεια ....σαν να πηγαίνει προς στη Algecira της Ισπανίας και στο AIS του γράφει πλέον Cape Verde.


Δεν ξέρω αν πηγαίνει βόρεια ή νότια, ο προορισμός πάντως που αναφέρει, _Cape Verde (Πράσινο Ακρωτήρι)_, είναι _νησιά στα δυτικά της Σενεγάλης_ (Δυτική Αφρική). Πολλές παντόφλες μας τα είχαν ως ενδιαμέσο προορισμό (Μιντέλο) πριν περάσουν τον Ατλαντικό, αλλά και παντόφλες μας που κατέβαιναν νοτιότερα στην Αφρική, όπως π.χ. το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ. Δυτική Αφρική πάει λοιπόν το πλοίο, απλά μένει να δούμε που θα καταλήξει.

----------


## dionisos

> Δεν ξέρω αν πηγαίνει βόρεια ή νότια, ο προορισμός πάντως που αναφέρει, _Cape Verde (Πράσινο Ακρωτήρι)_, είναι _νησιά στα δυτικά της Σενεγάλης_ (Δυτική Αφρική). Πολλές παντόφλες μας τα είχαν ως ενδιαμέσο προορισμό (Μιντέλο) πριν περάσουν τον Ατλαντικό, αλλά και παντόφλες μας που κατέβαιναν νοτιότερα στην Αφρική, όπως π.χ. το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ. Δυτική Αφρική πάει λοιπόν το πλοίο, απλά μένει να δούμε που θα καταλήξει.


Απ'οτι φαινεται ανεβηκε καθετα μπηκε στο separation και αφου προχωρησει ακομα δυτικα θα γυρισει νοτια απο το σημειο που επιτρεπεται να κροσαρεις το separetion καθετα

----------


## marioskef

Στο tanger med εχει πλέον μεταφερθεί όλη η εμπορική και σχεδόν όλη η μεταφορική κίνηση της ευρύτερης περιοχής. Η περιοχή άλλωστε ειναι μεγάλο βιομηχανικό κέντρο για τα δεδομένα της χώρας, με αρκετές βιομηχανίες αυτοκινήτων κλπ. Η κίνηση του 90% των επιβατών προς  Ισπανία γίνεται πλέον απο εκεί. Το νήσος Χίος πχ απο εκεί δούλευε περισυ .

----------


## dionisos

Ηδη εχει αλλαξει πορεια πλεοντας πλεον παραλληλα με τις ακτες της Δυτικης Αφρικης. Καλο υπολοιπο ταξειδιου σε πλοιο και πληρωμα.

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα φανηκε στο ΑΙΣ περιπου τριαντα μιλλια βορεια του MIDELO με πορεια 219 και ταχυτητα 6.5 μιλια.

----------


## dionisos

Εχει δεσει στην προβλητα ανεφοδιασμου.

----------


## dionisos

Η Παντοφλα τωρα εχει μεθορμησει απο την προβλητα εφοδιασμου στην προβλητα επισκευων { μικρο ναυπηγειο μαλλον για τα αλιευτικα). Φιλε Παντελη μηπως γνωριζεις τιποτα περισοτερο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι φίλε μου δεν γνωρίζω τίποτε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή πιάστηκες αδικαιολογήτως αδιάβαστος !!! Μα να μην ξέρεις γιατί το πλοίο μεθόρμισε από την μία προβλήτα στην άλλη στο νησί Sao Vicente στον Ατλαντικό ωκεανό ???

Χάνω πάσαν ιδέαν..... αύριο με τον κηδεμόνα σου !!!

----------


## sotos89

Μήπως (λέω εγω τώρα........)  πηγε να κάνει κανα βαψιματάκι ή να φτιάξει κανα μερεμέτι γιατί τόσα μίλια μια 40αρα παντόφλα λίγη σκουρίτσα θα την έβγαλε!!

----------


## dionisos

> Παντελή πιάστηκες αδικαιολογήτως αδιάβαστος !!! Μα να μην ξέρεις γιατί το πλοίο μεθόρμισε από την μία προβλήτα στην άλλη στο νησί Sao Vicente στον Ατλαντικό ωκεανό ???
> 
> Χάνω πάσαν ιδέαν..... αύριο με τον κηδεμόνα σου !!!


Μας συγχωρειτε που δεν απευθυναμε την ερωτηση και προς εσας.Θα σας προτιμουμε στο μελλον

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μας συγχωρειτε που δεν απευθυναμε την ερωτηση και προς εσας.Θα σας προτιμουμε στο μελλον


Κανένα πρόβλημα -μα κανένα απολύτως σας διαβεβαιώ- αγαπητέ μου φίλε. Πολύ καλά κάνατε και δεν απευθύνετε την ....λογικότατη ερώτηση σας και προς εμένα, και θερμά σας παρακαλώ δείξετε έλεος και να μην το κάνετε ούτε στο μέλλον. Ειλικρινά σας μιλάω, τόσο λογικές ερωτήσεις του στυλ : "Μήπως το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι εκπέμπει από την Σεβαστούπολη  ως .....SYROS MEGAS GIALOS με προορισμό τα Κύθηρα" δεν θα τις αντέξω !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο AIS του πλοίου γράφει .....προορισμός Porto Grande - S.V που βρίσκετε στη Βραζιλία. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ το ΔΩΡΑ Π όταν στις 21-05-2015 ήταν ακόμη αραγμένο στο Καματερό.

ΔΩΡΑ Π 127 21-05-2015.jpg

----------


## sotos89

Λέτε να καταλήξει σε καμία Χιλή γιατί υπάρχπυν αρκετές παντοφλες μας εκεί .Αλλά ίσως και να δουλέψει και στη Βραζιλία ως φορτηγό λογικά γιατί 2-3 μεγάλες πορθμειακές γραμμές που υπαρχουν εξυπηρετούνται απο αμφιδρομα πλοία ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο AIS του πλοίου γράφει .....προορισμός Porto Grande - S.V που βρίσκετε στη Βραζιλία.


Παντελή .....φάουλ !!! Ο προορισμός _Porto Grande - S.V_ είναι αυτός όπου τώρα βρίσκεται το πλοίο, στα νησιά του Πράσινου Ακρωτηρίου (Cape Verde). Το _S.V._ σημαίνει _Sao Vicente_, και είναι το όνομα του νησιού, ενώ το _Porto Grande_ είναι το λιμάνι στο νησί _Sao Vicente_ όπου κατέπλευσε το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως εγώ όταν έβαλα το Porto Grande - S.V στο AIS ....με πήγε Βραζιλία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πάντως εγώ όταν έβαλα το Porto Grande - S.V στο AIS ....με πήγε Βραζιλία.


Παντελή μου δεν ξέρω που ....σε πήγε το AIS, ούτε βέβαια που θα πάει το πλοίο μετά τα νησιά του Πράσινου Ακρωτηρίου, στην Βραζιλία, στην Χιλή ή οπουδήποτε αλλού στην ....υφήλιο. Αυτό που είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο, είναι ότι το ΔΩΡΑ Π τις τελευταίες δέκα ημέρες βρίσκεται στο νησί Sao Vicente. Τις πρώτες από αυτές στο λιμάνι Porto Grande, και τις υπόλοιπες σε ναυπηγείο βορειότερα του λιμανιού.

----------


## dionisos

Επανηλθε στο αγκυροβολιο του PORTO GRANDE απο το ναυπηγειο που ηταν πλαγιοδετημενο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι φαίνεται στο AIS του πρέπει να έχει βγει έξω για δεξαμενισμό στο PORTO GRANDE.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έφυγε από το Porto Grande και το νησί Sao Vicente με κατεύθυνση νοτιοανατολική και προορισμό το _λιμάνι Cabinda_ στην Αγκόλα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκλήρωσε πλέον το μεγάλο του ταξίδι, φτάνοντας πριν τρεις ημέρες στον τελικό του προορισμό, το λιμάνι της Λουάντα στην Αγκόλα (Δυτική Αφρική).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο το έχω βρει πολλές φορές στο AIS να δουλεύει σε δρομολόγια ανάμεσα στα λιμάνια Port-Gentil και Libreville στην Γκαμπόν (Δυτική Αφρική). Στην ίδια περιοχή δουλεύουν άλλες δύο παντόφλες μας, οι Sette Cama (Παναγία Τρυπητή) και Lagamba (Κυριάκος).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τετράδιο της πέμπτης δημοτικού,ετσι διάβαζα εγώ!
> Και πέρασα την τάξη,με το θρυλικό βαθμό 5 (πέντε).
> Ακόμα ακούω την μάνα μου να φωνάζει,διαβασεεε!
> P1150149.JPG





> Και μετά τους επαίνους (τους αξίζεις φίλε Ανδριανέ) να κάνω και μία ερώτηση.
> 
> Κύριε καλλιτέχνα  (δεν ειρωνεύομαι, για μένα είσαι καλλιτέχνης) η παντοφλίτσα στο σχέδιο σου με το όνομα _DORA_ ήταν πραγματική απεικόνιση ??? Ήταν δηλαδή η γνωστή μας _ΔΩΡΑ Π_ στην πρώτη της μορφή προ μετασκευής, κάποια άλλη ίσως παντόφλα που δεν γνωρίζω, ή μία δική σου έμπνευση ???





> Και εγω ελεγα που? αλλα περάσαν 44  χρονια!!!!! εβλεπα και μετα σχεδίαζα στο σπιτι, καματερό μου θυμίζει η  ιστορια!


44 χρόνια πίσω, άρα πάμε κάπου στο 1973. Με δεδομένο ότι το _ΔΩΡΑ Π_ κατασκευάστηκε το 1974, οριακά είναι η ίδια παντοφλίτσα στην φωτό σου Ανδριανέ, και με δεδομένο βέβαια ότι από όσα γνωρίζω δεν υπήρξε άλλη παντόφλα με όνομα ΔΩΡΑ ή ΝΤΟΡΑ. Τώρα, αν είχε δέσει στο Καματερό αμέσως μετά την κατασκευή της πριν αναχωρήσει για την γραμμή του Ρίου, ή είχε δουλέψει για κάποιο διάστημα αρχικά στη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, είναι κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## andria salamis

> 44 χρόνια πίσω, άρα πάμε κάπου στο 1973. Με δεδομένο ότι το _ΔΩΡΑ Π_ κατασκευάστηκε το 1974, οριακά είναι η ίδια παντοφλίτσα στην φωτό σου Ανδριανέ, και με δεδομένο βέβαια ότι από όσα γνωρίζω δεν υπήρξε άλλη παντόφλα με όνομα ΔΩΡΑ ή ΝΤΟΡΑ. Τώρα, αν είχε δέσει στο Καματερό αμέσως μετά την κατασκευή της πριν αναχωρήσει για την γραμμή του Ρίου, ή είχε δουλέψει για κάποιο διάστημα αρχικά στη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, είναι κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζουμε.


Δεν θυμάμαι να δούλεψε Σαλαμινα,βέβαια περασαν πολλα χρονια,και γερασα με!Το τετράδιο δεν εχει ετικέτα! αλλα ειναι μεσα στα ετη 1973-1975,ελπίζω οτι σε βοηθησα!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανοικτό.......τετράδιο είσαι ρε φίλε!!!!! :Applause:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο το έχω βρει πολλές φορές στο AIS να δουλεύει σε δρομολόγια ανάμεσα στα λιμάνια Port-Gentil και Libreville στην Γκαμπόν (Δυτική Αφρική). Στην ίδια περιοχή δουλεύουν άλλες δύο παντόφλες μας, οι Sette Cama (Παναγία Τρυπητή) και Lagamba (Κυριάκος).


Να δούμε την παλιά μας παντόφλα στην πρώτη της φωτό από τα ξένα, τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο (16/10/2017) στο λιμάνι Libreville στη Γκαμπόν. Σε όχι και πολύ καλή κατάσταση βέβαια, αλλά όχι ασυνήθιστη για τα δεδομένα της Αφρικής.

Port Acae de Libreville_16-10-2017.jpg

----------


## sotiris97

https://i0.wp.com/directinfosgabon.c...ANGA.jpg?ssl=1
Φώτο του πλοίου το 2016,άγνωστης τοποθεσίας...λίγους μήνες μετά την άφιξή του  και όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε ήταν σε άψογη κατάσταση εξωτερικά...
Βέβαια η διαφορά με τη πιο πρόσφατη φώτο που μας παρέθεσε ο φίλος Γιώργος είναι εμφανής...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Σωτήρη η ....."άψογη κατάσταση" είναι κάτι το σχετικό !!! 

Η φωτογραφία έχει φάει επεξεργασία του σκοτωμού, και μάλιστα από εντελώς άσχετο στην επεξεργασία εικόνας. Το πλοίο έχει παραμορφωθεί, δες τον .....πεντάγωνο καταπέλτη (παγκόσμια ναυπηγική πρωτοτυπία !!!) και έχει βαφτεί όλο μπλε, μπροστά και πλαινά με χρώμα εντελώς πλακάτο, δεν υπάρουν ούτε γωνίες, ούτε σκιάσεις, τίποτα.

----------


## sotiris97

Το παρατήρησα  Γιώργο....το photoshop  είναι για κλάματα!!!!!...εγώ έκρινα κυρίως την κατάσταση του κομοδεσίου..

----------

